# Show me your Paints



## Fourpaws (Jan 29, 2010)

Title says it all! Post Pictures of your paints because i love seeing all their awesome markings.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres my APHA registered Chestnut Overo....


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ha! Mine has no spots!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I love paints! Come on people I know there are more paints on here.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All Paints, all mares...

"Angel"









"Mandy"









"Lady"









and "Cinnamon"


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chucky


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

painthorsemares said:


> "lady"
> 
> 
> and "cinnamon"


 

i love her!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Geronimo 








Levi


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful horses! Love how the colors go together.


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

hehe i love my pony this is Jack


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Checkers and Classy


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

Budweiser


----------



## Fourpaws (Jan 29, 2010)

aw all you guys have such pretty horses!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Where i board there is a paint draft cross. he is gorgeous! I love paints, my mom and brother are obsessed with them too. I have a plain old bay.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's pics of a crop-out filly we had born here a long, long time ago. (I think she was born in '85) Pics of her as a foal & then as a 2 yr old before she was sold. She was one I wish my grandfather wouldn't have sold, she was sure a looker! Her name was "Tippy" because of her tail.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm picking up this girl tomorrow if all goes as planned. I'm so EXCITED!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

All of these guys/girls are so pretty! Good luck tomorrow Whisper!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

MH - That paint is gorgeous. I would have not wanted to let that one go either. 

I am such a paint lover, they are so flashy that I often have to force myself to look past their markings to see their personality and conformation harder than all the other horses. Lol


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Cisco a.k.a. The One For All 6yr old APHA gelding. I just love this guy, he's such a nut.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> All of these guys/girls are so pretty! Good luck tomorrow Whisper!


Thanks! I'll post better pictures when get her home.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

TheMadHatter, LOL that second picture looks like he's trying really hard to whistle. That's too funny.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Whisper22 said:


> TheMadHatter, LOL that second picture looks like he's trying really hard to whistle. That's too funny.


He can make the goofiest faces!! hahaha Hang on and I'll upload all his funny faces to photobucket then post them. :lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> TheMadHatter, LOL that second picture looks like he's trying really hard to whistle. That's too funny.


I agree! LOL


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of Cisco's funny faces

"Hey baby"


















His "evil eye" hahahaha


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I laughed out loud at the second picture. It's such a human like expression on his face.
The last picture looks like he's rolling his tongue and sucking in his cheeks at the same time. Now I can't even do THAT.
Very cute!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

nicole25 said:


> Where i board there is a paint draft cross. he is gorgeous! I love paints, my mom and brother are obsessed with them too. I have a plain old bay.


That's why us Paint folks say...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Paints AND pintos rock!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> MH - That paint is gorgeous. I would have not wanted to let that one go either.


Thanks! If I could have a whole herd of crop outs like her, I'd be one happy girl!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks! If I could have a whole herd of crop outs like her, I'd be one happy girl!


If you had a herd some might go missing into my stables.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's my baby. Two-year-old paint/Percheron cross gelding. Not a "real" paint (he's technically a pinto), but yeah.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Here she is at home. Her name is Pie Face but that will change soon.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's my Bailey. Not a close up but this is what she does best - eats! Notice all the other horses up under the trees while she does her thing!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's "mine"!

Sapphire 8 year old mare and my baby.









Lakota, Sapphire's 3 year old filly.









Bonnie 11 year old cremello mare.









Cheyenne, Bonnie's 3 year old filly.









Tequila, Bonnie's 2011 filly who is 3 months old now.









Apache 3 year old colt. I just love this pic! And daddy to Tequila.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Sahara
http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/ss180/4painthorses/**********/216-1.jpg
http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/ss180/4painthorses/**********/DadSahara6911copy-1.jpg









Angel


----------



## jl07 (Jun 29, 2009)

My beautiful 3 year old mare Ariella. She's amazing, if not a little bit strange haha!


----------

